

Stop Dicking Around and Close: Lessons from the $24M Fundraising #Fail - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2011/08/the-real-lesson-of-mozs-24m-fundraising-fail.html

======
geoffward
We get it Matt, you're a killer in your own mind. That's cool, but you sound
like a rapper who sold 100,000 albums taking a shot at one who sold 10
million. You know what would really be cool, if Rand offered a big pile of
cash for SpeakerText, strung you along, and then said F-you.

